# Kakà è del Milan, è fatta. Contratto di due anni



## admin (1 Settembre 2013)

Kakà è un giocatore del Milan. E' fatta, arriva a titolo gratuito. La conferma arriva anche da Galliani.

Per il brasiliano in rossonero, un contratto di due anni.

gazzetta

Si continua da qui --) http://www.milanworld.net/kaka-starebbe-per-lasciare-il-real-madrid-vt10353-109.html


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2013)

Ingaggio?


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (1 Settembre 2013)

Siam venuti fin qua..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Sono molto contento, rispetto a quelli che abbiamo è nettamente più forte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2013)

L'esclusione dei La Galaxy rende l'operazione più sensata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2013)

5 milioni ... Dovrebbe essere aspettiamo conferme .. Comunque son felice non era sicuramente una priorità ma oggi come oggi meglio lui che un cesso di preziosi ...

Bentornato a casa ricky


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2013)

Tutto dipende da quanto percepirà


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Beh che dire, contrario all'operazione, ma tanto oramai è qui, quindi in bocca al lupo.


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2013)

fonte?


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2013)

Dipende tutto dall'ingaggio,per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## chicagousait (1 Settembre 2013)

Wow

Devo ancora capire se in senso positivo o negativo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2013)

Bentornato a casa ricky!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Siam venuti fin qua..



...per vedere segnare kaka!per me farà bene!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2013)

Qualsiasi ingaggio oltre ai buoni pasto è di troppo


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2013)

schifo


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)

Era ovvio, in quell'intervista era stato troppo esplicito ma mai avrei pensato che il Real lo lasciasse libero a due anni dalla scadenza.


----------



## Re Ricardo (1 Settembre 2013)




----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2013)

Bentornato a casa Kakà. Devo ancora metabolizzare per capire se sono contento o meno.


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> fonte?



Gazzetta.it, confermato su Mnews


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi ingaggio oltre ai buoni pasto è di troppo


.


----------



## Tahva (1 Settembre 2013)

Che Dio ce la mandi buona...! Bentornato a casa Ricky!


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2013)

Marketing


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Era ovvio, in quell'intervista era stato troppo esplicito ma mai avrei pensato che il Real lo lasciasse libero a due anni dalla scadenza.



Minusvalenza allucinante


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


>



della seria chi l' ha dura la vince!!

bella zio anche io adoro Kakà ma il Faraone deve restare!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2013)

E comunque noi abbiamo comprato uno schifo gratis, il Real a 68M  Che eroi


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma dopo i due anni a premium hanno detto che va in america dagli orlando o qualcosa del genere..


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi ingaggio oltre ai buoni pasto è di troppo



sei un idolo


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma dopo i due anni a premium hanno detto che va in america dagli orlando o qualcosa del genere..



Agli Orlando Magic?


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

cmq in pratica il Real ci ha pagato 67 mln di euro per non far giocare 5 anni Kakà e poi ce lo ha restituito. Clamoroso


----------



## Graxx (1 Settembre 2013)

io aspetto solo di sapere l'ingaggio..già il fatto di averlo preso a 0 è tanto...ma aspetto l'ingaggio....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> cmq in pratica il Real ci ha pagato 67 mln di euro per non far giocare 5 anni Kakà e poi ce lo ha restituito. Clamoroso



Io avrei un sogno: Branca al Real


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2013)

Mi pare assurdo però che il real non becchi proprio niente, manco qualche spicciolo, per me c'è qualcosa che non torna.


----------



## Nivre (1 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> cmq in pratica il Real ci ha pagato 67 mln di euro per non far giocare 5 anni Kakà e poi ce lo ha restituito. Clamoroso



Infatti in questo momento non vorrei essere nei panni dei tifosi del Real madrid. Sai quante bestemmie

Bentornato Kakao meravigliao


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io avrei un sogno: Branca al Real


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (1 Settembre 2013)

Certi amori non finiscono, fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano..

Iniziamo la carrellata di smielature da diabete cronico, che si aprano le danze e si illuminino i riflettori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2013)

Hahaha si può dire quello che vogliamo ma Galliani li ha inchiappettati alla grande ajhaha


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2013)

ok l'accordo col real c'è, ma se non si trova l'accordo con il prete ?  che succede ?


----------



## Doctore (1 Settembre 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi pare assurdo però che il real non becchi proprio niente, manco qualche spicciolo, per me c'è qualcosa che non torna.


non pagano piu quasi 20 mil lordi l anno per lo stipendio di un panchinaro/infortunato


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

il Real Madrid ha bruciato 140 milioni di euro tra ingaggio lordo e cartellino. Spaventoso.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Godo


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non pagano piu quasi 20 mil lordi l anno per lo stipendio di un panchinaro/infortunato



in Spagna le tasse sono inferiori, credo siano intorno al 50% del netto, dunque per dargli 10 spendi 15...


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2013)

Vergogna.
Prepariamoci a salutare De Sciglio l'anno prossimo, credete che il Real abbia lasciato andar via gratis il bollito così per beneficenza?
Sconcertato, deluso e schifato da questo mercato orribile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non pagano piu quasi 20 mil lordi l anno per lo stipendio di un panchinaro/infortunato



Si ok, ma gratis?
Non parlo di cifre esagerate, che ne so 4/5 milioni, almeno dei soldi di bonus in caso di qualificazione champion del milan, robe così insomma...


----------



## Doctore (1 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> in Spagna le tasse sono inferiori, credo siano intorno al 50% del netto, dunque per dargli 10 spendi 15...


e va be 15 mil all anno son sempre soldi buttati via per un panchinaro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

Ricky  non dimentichero mai quel giorno che te ne sei andato ero in lacrime l'unico giocatore che ho sofferto quando se ne andato  sono felicissima, detto questo ragionando di testa lo so che non è più quello di prima speriamo che non prenda tanto e che ci dia una mano bentornato ricky


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2013)

godicchio


----------



## Doctore (1 Settembre 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si ok, ma gratis?
> Non parlo di cifre esagerate, che ne so 4/5 milioni, almeno dei soldi di bonus in caso di qualificazione champion del milan, robe così insomma...


sicuro qualcosa il milan paghera...ovviamente in comode rate a 1 euro al mese per i prossimi 100 anni


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

E' evidente che ci sono cose che non sapremo mai. Possono dire quello che vogliono su ingaggio e cartellino..


----------



## marco89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Da San Siro si sentono i cori siamo venuti fin qua per vedere segnare Kaka...


----------



## smallball (1 Settembre 2013)

Spero possa darci una mano ma ne dubito


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2013)

Cartellino regalato certo, chissà cosa c'è sotto.


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2013)

mamma mia,aprite un inchiesta,un indagine,andate a piangere in tribunale..


----------



## Milo (1 Settembre 2013)

Cartellino regalato, ma loro risparmiano 20 mln, non lo dimentichiamo


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Cartellino regalato certo, chissà cosa c'è sotto.



Chissà quale dei nostri giocatori hanno già opzionato per l'anno prossimo, vuoi dire 
L'anno prossimo tutti quelli che sono contenti del ritorno del bollito non dovranno minimamente lamentarsi della partenza di uno dei 3 giovani forti che abbiamo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

comunque ancora non è ufficiale galliani ha detto non ha firmato quindi non è un giocatore del milan mah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

vabbè dai meglio di niente...però mi rode perchè secondo me si poteva convincere uno tra Khedira, Ozil e Di Maria...
ora sotto con un difensore centrale sennò rimaniamo nella m


----------



## marco89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Mamma mia prima non volevate Kaka...ora vi lamentate perchè ci ha regalato il cartellino e fate pseudo fantasie sul prossimo anno...ma dai su non starete esagerando?


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2013)

marco89 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia prima non volevate Kaka...ora vi lamentate perchè ci ha regalato il cartellino e fate pseudo fantasie sul prossimo anno...ma dai su non starete esagerando?



Vedremo l'anno prossimo.


----------



## vota DC (1 Settembre 2013)

marco89 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia prima non volevate Kaka...ora vi lamentate perchè ci ha regalato il cartellino e fate pseudo fantasie sul prossimo anno...ma dai su non starete esagerando?



Boh, ha due anni più di Tevez, alla fine non era così scontato prenderlo gratis.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

De Sciglio?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Ricky  non dimentichero mai quel giorno che te ne sei andato ero in lacrime l'unico giocatore che ho sofferto quando se ne andato  sono felicissima, detto questo ragionando di testa lo so che non è più quello di prima speriamo che non prenda tanto e che ci dia una mano bentornato ricky



Per sheva non hai pianto???io ero disperato


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahaha si può dire quello che vogliamo ma Galliani li ha inchiappettati alla grande ajhaha



Prestito secco di 4 anni a 64 milioni 


Comunque inutile negare che sono emozionato. Giocatori come Sheva e Kakà non si possono dimenticare...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vabbè dai meglio di niente...però mi rode perchè secondo me si poteva convincere uno tra Khedira, Ozil e Di Maria...
> ora sotto con un difensore centrale sennò rimaniamo nella m


Mah non credo sai, figurati se lasciano il real per venire da noi


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2013)

a me Kakà piace al Milan e anche un bel po'


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> De Sciglio?



Probabile, no ma sono fantasie


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2013)

Li ha stuprati ma anche quest'anno di rinforzi non se ne parla, sempre il minimo col minimo indispensabile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2013)

Ancora c'è da convincere Bosco Sanguisuga Leite


----------



## alexrossonero (1 Settembre 2013)

Questa operazione di mercato è una *****ta firmata ancora Galliani e Berlusconi.

Detto questo, bentornato Ricky.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Settembre 2013)

Preferivo altro, ma penso che farà benissimo, ritrovando gli stimoli giusti che a Madrid gli sono mancati!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;273620 ha scritto:


> Mah non credo sai, figurati se lasciano il real per venire da noi



perchè Illaramendi e Casemiro sono giovani...se erano già dei giocatori affermati, almeno 2 di loro se ne andavano...apposta volevo che prendevano un altro Top Player a centrocampo


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Per sheva non hai pianto???io ero disperato



sinceramente no, non so perchè con kakà ho sempre avuto un amore infinito.





Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> perchè Illaramendi e Casemiro sono giovani...se erano già dei giocatori affermati, almeno 2 di loro se ne andavano...apposta volevo che prendevano un altro Top Player a centrocampo



vero pero non credo che vengano, poi se li vendono ci sarà united psg ecc


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;273670 ha scritto:


> sinceramente no, non so perchè con kakà ho sempre avuto un amore infinito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



già...


----------



## Gnagnazio (1 Settembre 2013)

Siamo da Champions League.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2013)

Sinceramente penso che molti di voi rimarranno delusi. 

Spero, come sempre, di essere smentito...ma...


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2013)

Quindi a quanti soldi,molto generosamente,rinuncerà?


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi ingaggio oltre ai buoni pasto è di troppo



Questa finisce in firma


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Questa finisce in firma



ahhahahhaha


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2013)

Spero che faccia bene. Sono molto ma molto scettico, ma avrà tutto il mio supporto.


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ahhahahhaha



Non scherzo


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2013)

Bentornato Kakà. Anche se avrei preferito comunque altri giocatori. L'unico pregio è quello di rivedere con la nostra maglia una delle glorie rossonere che abbiamo avuto.


----------



## Gnagnazio (1 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sinceramente penso che molti di voi rimarranno delusi.
> 
> Spero, come sempre, di essere smentito...ma...



Quoto


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Settembre 2013)

Non so che ingaggio prenda.

Comunque galliani eroe. Un prestito triennale pagato 65 sacchi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2013)

giocherà se va bene 1 partita ogni 5 IMHO


----------



## Devil May Cry (1 Settembre 2013)

Ci siamo rafforzati e pure di brutto..Son sicuro che kakà farà bene in questo Milan...E' da oggi pomeriggio che ho questa sensazione e non chiedetemi perchè!


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ci siamo rafforzati e pure di brutto..Son sicuro che kakà farà bene in questo Milan...E' da oggi pomeriggio che ho questa sensazione e non chiedetemi perchè!


Mah, lo spero. Fatto sta, che di buono in questa operazione trovo solo il fatto che quest'anno quando andrò (finalmente) allo stadio, avrò l'occasione di vederlo dal vivo.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ci siamo rafforzati e pure di brutto..Son sicuro che kakà farà bene in questo Milan...E' da oggi pomeriggio che ho questa sensazione e non chiedetemi perchè!



Don't worry, un po' d'ottimismo non fa mai male.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Settembre 2013)

Mah,sarà anche "fisicamente finito" però cavolo,non mi sembra che in Serie A ci siano dei ritmi molto elevati. Oggi in Milan-Cagliari andavano tutti a 2km/h,sembrava di vedere le partite del Brasileirao.

E comunque mi sembra difficile fare peggio di questo Montolivo.


----------



## rossovero (1 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Chissà quale dei nostri giocatori hanno già opzionato per l'anno prossimo, vuoi dire
> L'anno prossimo tutti quelli che sono contenti del ritorno del bollito non dovranno minimamente lamentarsi della partenza di uno dei 3 giovani forti che abbiamo.



Io non sono contento infatti. Ovviamente lo sosterrò e spero che faccia bene, ma non posso dire di essere contento dell'operazione in sè. Tutte queste manfrine sul non abbiamo soldi, sul progetto giovani etc, e andiamo a prendere un 31enne che, nonostante dica di amare il Milan, prende un botto di soldi. E nonostante tecnicamente sia il più forte in rosa, la sua condizione fisica è un'incognita grande come una casa. L'unica cosa che mi fa sperare in positivo è che l'anno prossimo c'è il Mondiale in Brasile.


----------



## BB7 (1 Settembre 2013)

Sarà come rivedere Ronaldinho o Seedorf...


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Settembre 2013)

i preparatori atletici che abbiamo hanno dimostrato ampiamente , finora , la loro bravura....


----------



## peppe75 (1 Settembre 2013)

forzaaaaaaaaaaa ancora di più Milaaaannnnnnnnnnnn
bentornato Ricky!!


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Sarà come rivedere Ronaldinho o Seedorf...



Avessi detto niente. Metti il dinho dell'annata di Leonardo in sta squadra ed è la stella della serie A


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Settembre 2013)

ma non si sa più nulla?


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2013)

*Di Marzio: Galliani è sereno, dice: o Kakà dice di sì stasera o non se ne fa niente.*


----------



## Re Ricardo (1 Settembre 2013)

Galliani, in tono scherzoso e rilassato: "o Kakà dice sì stanotte o salta tutto perché non c'è tempo per le visite mediche" (SKY)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2013)

Ha detto con una battuta che ha tempo fino a stanotte perchè domani mattina sono fissate le visite mediche.

EDIT: battuto per un nanosecondo


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2013)

angstgegner ha scritto:


> vergogna.
> Prepariamoci a salutare de sciglio l'anno prossimo,* credete che il real abbia lasciato andar via gratis il bollito così per beneficenza?*
> sconcertato, deluso e schifato da questo mercato orribile.



bingo!

L'anno prossimo saluteremo qualcuno di importante, segnatevelo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2013)

Suma su MC ha detto che domani Galliani e Kakà saranno a Milano, quindi è evidente che l'accordo è raggiunto.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Settembre 2013)

Solo sceneggiate.  Senza l’accordo con il giocatore, fester non sarebbe mai andato a Madrid, e Kakà non avrebbe mai rilasciato quelle dichiarazioni giorni fa. Chissà in realtà da quanto tempo saranno d’accordo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Settembre 2013)

marco89 ha scritto:


> Da San Siro si sentono i cori siamo venuti fin qua per vedere segnare Kaka...



ero allo stadio e non c'è stato nessun coro per kakà


----------



## Facciosnaooo (2 Settembre 2013)

Visto il Monto trequartista stasera e non avendo mai visto Saponara dico: ottima operazione. Fra poco parlerà il campo e vedremo...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ero allo stadio e non c'è stato nessun coro per kakà



Confermo!!! Invece ho sentito quelli su Pessotto...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Settembre 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Confermo!!! Invece ho sentito quelli su Pessotto...



Spettacolari, i migliori


----------



## Facciosnaooo (2 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Spettacolari, i migliori



Non direi...


----------



## 2515 (2 Settembre 2013)

Ragazzi facciamo una valutazione anche da stasera.

Abbiamo visto a centrocampo a sprazzi c'è stato bel gioco, un buon giro palla. Ora mettiamo Elsha al posto di Binho, Kakà al posto di Montolivo e Montolivo al posto di Muntari. Il giro palla a centrocampo e il tasso tecnico sarebbero di assoluto rispetto.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (2 Settembre 2013)

Sì è chiuso a 4,4 milioni annui.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Settembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Sì è chiuso a 4,4 milioni annui.



Fonte?


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (2 Settembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fonte?


Sport Mediaset, lo ha appena detto in diretta non so chi.
Il padre di kakà ne voleva 6, il milan 4. Si è chiuso a 4,4


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Settembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi facciamo una valutazione anche da stasera.
> 
> Abbiamo visto a centrocampo a sprazzi c'è stato bel gioco, un buon giro palla. Ora mettiamo Elsha al posto di Binho, Kakà al posto di Montolivo e Montolivo al posto di Muntari. Il giro palla a centrocampo e il tasso tecnico sarebbero di assoluto rispetto.



concordo pienamente,molti schifano kakà dimenticando che,anche se non è piu' quello di una volta,è pur sempre un giocatore che sa giocare molto bene al calcio.E noi abbiamo un disperato bisogno di giocatori del genere


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Settembre 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Sport Mediaset, lo ha appena detto in diretta non so chi.
> Il padre di kakà ne voleva 6, il milan 4. Si è chiuso a 4,4



Grazie mille, ti ringrazio!


----------



## Gollume (2 Settembre 2013)

Vediamo di fare il miracolo di recuperare questo ex giocatore, la vedo durissima.
Se Ancelotti se ne libera così a cuor leggero, ed è quello che lo ha certamente valorizzato di più, qualcosa vorrà pur dire.
Progetto giovani: presi 2 trentenni in 2 giorni. Mah.


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Settembre 2013)

Ho visto solo un frame di Galliani ma sembrava una belva. Mah.


----------



## Tobi (2 Settembre 2013)

Bhe al real non avrebbe giocato.. Bale Ronaldo Isco Modric Benzema e in alternativa Ozil.. per noi è una manna dal cielo.. i passaggi filtranti li sa ancora fare e a noi manca uno con queste qualità


----------



## GenioSavicevic (2 Settembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi facciamo una valutazione anche da stasera.
> 
> Abbiamo visto a centrocampo a sprazzi c'è stato bel gioco, un buon giro palla. Ora mettiamo Elsha al posto di Binho, Kakà al posto di Montolivo e Montolivo al posto di Muntari. Il giro palla a centrocampo e il tasso tecnico sarebbero di assoluto rispetto.



Ti dirò che secondo me oggi Elsha verrà venduto, non vedo altra motivazione all'esclusione di stasera..


----------



## 2515 (2 Settembre 2013)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Ti dirò che secondo me oggi Elsha verrà venduto, non vedo altra motivazione all'esclusione di stasera..



io non credo proprio, elsha non ha una valutazione molto alta adesso. Elsha per me gioca la prossima titolare e segnerà pure, si sta ripetendo esattamente ciò che è avvenuto l'anno scorso, la terza è la sua giornata. E poi anche da un punto di vista mediatico se prendi kakà ma cedi elsha fai molti più scontenti che contenti, quindi dovrebbe rimediare con un colpo della madonna.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Senza contare il fatto che Allegri dopo la partita ha detto che con kakà si può giocare pure col 4-3-3, quindi è un chiaro riferimento che elsha sarà ancora importante e non poco, se allegri è pronto a cambiare ruolo a Kakà pur di mettere elsha nel proprio.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (2 Settembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> io non credo proprio, elsha non ha una valutazione molto alta adesso. Elsha per me gioca la prossima titolare e segnerà pure, si sta ripetendo esattamente ciò che è avvenuto l'anno scorso, la terza è la sua giornata. E poi anche da un punto di vista mediatico se prendi kakà ma cedi elsha fai molti più scontenti che contenti, quindi dovrebbe rimediare con un colpo della madonna.



vero ma non riesco davvero a capire perchè farlo fuori stasera, già col cambio di modulo se c'è uno penalizzato è proprio lui e lasciarlo fuori quando il 3/4 ancora non è arrivato e matri ha fatto 1 allenamento con la squadra è un segnale inquietante

il modulo sarà 4-3-1-2 su questo non c'è dubbio, classica frase di circostanza quella del 4-3-3


----------



## Tobi (2 Settembre 2013)

Forse non vogliono spremerlo come l'anno scorso e ci puo stare..


----------



## 2515 (2 Settembre 2013)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> vero ma non riesco davvero a capire perchè farlo fuori stasera, già col cambio di modulo se c'è uno penalizzato è proprio lui e lasciarlo fuori quando il 3/4 ancora non è arrivato e matri ha fatto 1 allenamento con la squadra è un segnale inquietante
> 
> il modulo sarà 4-3-1-2 su questo non c'è dubbio, classica frase di circostanza quella del 4-3-3



non ne vedo il bisogno visto che il 4-3-1-2 è il modulo che vuole berlusca, quindi frasi di circostanza sul 4-3-3 sono inutili. Allegri ha anche il compito di rilanciare robinho quest'anno e ha spiegato che lui conosceva molto meglio questo modulo, essendo una seconda punta di ruolo. In quanto a matri avrà voluto farlo entrare davanti ai tifosi a san siro, è stato pur sempre un acquisto costoso, lasciarlo in panca è piuttosto discutibile.

Sono d'accordo che Elsha dovesse giocare di più, ma non mi preoccupo affatto di lui. Anche perché proprio per la stagione passata mi aspetto che Allegri lo dosi molto più di prima, per averlo fresco tutta la stagione.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Settembre 2013)

*altri dettagli da Sport Mediaset: il Real ha concesso al Milan il cartellino gratis ma sono stati fissati alcuni bonus che saranno incassati in caso di raggiungimento di alcuni obiettivi.*


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *altri dettagli da Sport Mediaset: il Real ha concesso al Milan il cartellino gratis ma sono stati fissati alcuni bonus che saranno incassati in caso di raggiungimento di alcuni obiettivi.*



Lo scudo


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Settembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *altri dettagli da Sport Mediaset: il Real ha concesso al Milan il cartellino gratis ma sono stati fissati alcuni bonus che saranno incassati in caso di raggiungimento di alcuni obiettivi.*




Massimo 5 milioni secondo Sanvito. 
Sull'ingaggio, invece, non c'è ancora accordo perché Galliani arriverebbe a 4 milioni, Bosco dall'iniziale richiesta di 6 milioni arriva a 4.4. C'è il video di Galliani sulla home di sportmediaset.


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2013)

Il dio denaro ha fatto sì che bastassero 400mila e tutti contenti


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *altri dettagli da Sport Mediaset: il Real ha concesso al Milan il cartellino gratis ma sono stati fissati alcuni bonus che saranno incassati in caso di raggiungimento di alcuni obiettivi.*


l'incasso di un'eventuale qualificazione in champions interamente devoluto per il cartellino del giovanissimo brasiliano quindi...  le operazioni grandiose di galliani feat bronzetti...


----------



## pennyhill (2 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lo scudo



Bonus scudetto.


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Bonus scudetto.



5 milioni per lo scudo, altri 5 se segna almeno 20 gol


----------



## Tobi (2 Settembre 2013)

Guardate il video su youtube:Ricardo Kaka 2013 e la colonna sonora è Don't you worry child poo ditemi se non ci serve


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Settembre 2013)

secondo quanto riferito pochi minuti fa da Gianluca Di Marzio, *Kakà è un giocatore del Milan*


----------



## colcuoresivince (2 Settembre 2013)

può dare ancora molto, sorprenderà tutti se ritroverà le giuste motivazioni e il mondiale e il milan gliele garantiranno.


----------



## Devil May Cry (2 Settembre 2013)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> può dare ancora molto, sorprenderà tutti se ritroverà le giuste motivazioni e il mondiale e il milan gliele garantiranno.



Anche io la penso cosi...Per me è ancora fortissimo.


----------



## marco89 (2 Settembre 2013)

Dite quel che ci pare....ma secondo me sta volta Galliani ha sorpreso tutti...

1) E' davvero diventato così brocco come molti di voi dipingono? Bhe Galliani lo ha preso a costo 0 e ad ingaggio a 4 milioni che rispetto ai 10 del Real sono il 60% in meno;

2) E' ancora in grado di fare la differenza? Pagheremo qualche bonus ma sarà comunque un affare un giocatore preso a pochi milioni con un ingaggio comunque decurtato del 50%...

Infine voglio fare un plauso a Kaka che ha dimostrato attaccamento alla maglia....la sua richiesta iniziale era 6 milioni..che sono già poco rispetto ai 10 che prendeva i prossimi 2 anni...accontentarsi di 4 più bonus per me lo mette in quel posto in un colpo solo a Panucci e a tutti quelli che gli davano del mercenario...voglio vedere voi rinunciare a 12 milioni in 2 anni e a ridursi lo stipendio del 60%...ha dimostrato grande attaccamento alla maglia!!


----------



## odio23 (2 Settembre 2013)

Bentornato a casa Ricky !!!


----------



## smallball (2 Settembre 2013)

Spero possa fugare tutti i miei dubbi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2013)

Dovrebbe arrivare alle 12 a Linate. Poi visite mediche


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

Immaginavo che il Real non lo dasse Gratis, ma comunque sono 5 milioni di bonus quindi non è detto che li superiamo.



*Secondo Di Marzio kakà prenderà 4 milioni + bonus.*



4 milioni sono tanti ancora ma si e rodotto del 50% questa volta non si può dire che non ha rinunciato a tanto, voglio vedere quanti altri l'avrebbero fatto,bravo ricky


----------



## kAYz (2 Settembre 2013)

Buono cosi, a queste cifre ci stava. E' sempre meglio Kaka zoppo di Boateng in formissima.
Certo Ozil...


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Settembre 2013)

a queste cifre è comunque un affare!!! Anche se faccio tanta fatica a crederci.


----------



## Gnagnazio (2 Settembre 2013)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Ti dirò che secondo me oggi Elsha verrà venduto, non vedo altra motivazione all'esclusione di stasera..



Esatto. In attaco, c'è ormai uno o forse due di troppo. Sopratutto con il ritorno di Pazzini. El Shaarawy verrà pochissimo il campo.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;274375 ha scritto:


> Immaginavo che il Real non lo dasse Gratis, ma comunque sono 5 milioni di bonus quindi non è detto che li superiamo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh già, pora stela, chissà in quanti avrebbero rinunciato a tutti quei soldi, quando a trent'anni si ha un conto da 80/90 milioni di euro a casa...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2013)

Ho la diarrea...


----------



## Hammer (2 Settembre 2013)

Mi attendo le frasette smielose sugli amori che ritornano. Vomito


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

Beh che dire? Bentornato, speriamo che faccia bene.


----------



## O Animal (2 Settembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Mi attendo le frasette smielose sugli amori che ritornano. Vomito



Ha ha.. allora non andare sul sito ufficiale del Milan che titola: "Dove eravamo rimasti Ricky..."


----------



## Djici (2 Settembre 2013)

rischiare di perdere elsha per prendere kaka e da matti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Settembre 2013)

quindi la storia di galliani genio del mercato che rifila il pacco al real dopo aver capito che kaka era finito come giocatore è stata smentita ufficialmente


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Settembre 2013)

È ufficialissimo


----------



## sion (2 Settembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quindi la storia di galliani genio del mercato che rifila il pacco al real dopo aver capito che kaka era finito come giocatore è stata smentita ufficialmente



ma dove? in questa sessione tra matri e kaka' attualmente abbiamo speso 2 milioni di euro. galliani e' una chiavica di dirigente ma anche stavolta ha fatto una buona operazione,nonostante tutto


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Settembre 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> ma dove? in questa sessione tra matri e kaka' attualmente abbiamo speso 2 milioni di euro. galliani e' una chiavica di dirigente ma anche stavolta ha fatto una buona operazione,nonostante tutto



si si ci risentiamo l'anno prossimo quando vedremo i reali danni a bilancio dei 2.6 mil netti a matri , 2.5 mil a pippa pazzini e non so quanti mil a kaka , un genio del mercato proprio


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2013)

son contento ... e cmq nonostante reputi Galliani un dirigente che ormai ha fatto il suo tempo questa operazione è geniale... non come quella di Ibra ma se kaka dovese tornare al 50% di quello che era uno stipendio da 5 milioni e costo cartellino 0 è una genialata .


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho la diarrea...



Ma proprio forte ...

- - - Updated - - -



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si si ci risentiamo l'anno prossimo quando vedremo i reali danni a bilancio dei 2.6 mil netti a matri , 2.5 mil a pippa pazzini e non so quanti mil a kaka , un genio del mercato proprio



El Shaarawy non penso che possa servire al Real, ma voglio vedere tutti quelli che sono contenti per l'arrivo di Kakà come saranno contenti quando daremo al Real l'unico difensore buono, oltre ad Abate, che abbiamo


----------



## sion (2 Settembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si si ci risentiamo l'anno prossimo quando vedremo i reali danni a bilancio dei 2.6 mil netti a matri , 2.5 mil a pippa pazzini e non so quanti mil a kaka , un genio del mercato proprio



mica ho detto genio del mercato...ho detto solo che cmq l'operazione kaka' si e' fatta a buone cifre nonostante tutte le altre incognite.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> son contento ... e cmq nonostante reputi Galliani un dirigente che ormai ha fatto il suo tempo questa operazione è geniale... non come quella di Ibra ma se kaka dovese tornare al 50% di quello che era uno stipendio da 5 milioni e costo cartellino 0 è una genialata .



l'operazione ibra è stata talmente geniale che per ripianare il buco siamo stati costretti a vendere il miglior difensore centrale in circolazione


----------



## Djici (2 Settembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si si ci risentiamo l'anno prossimo quando vedremo i reali danni a bilancio dei 2.6 mil netti a matri , 2.5 mil a pippa pazzini e non so quanti mil a kaka , un genio del mercato proprio



quando non solo non potremo acquistare giocatori ma in piu dovremo VENDERE i pochi che hanno mercato vedremo che genialata ha fatto galliani 

in piu aspetto ora le genialate di allegri... questa va a schierare kaka-balo-matri con robinho prima riserva di kaka e balo, pazzini quando tornera riserva di matri e elsha che giochera 2-3 minuti a fine gara.
sicuro


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> rischiare di perdere elsha per prendere kaka e da matti.



Perdere elsha? in questo caso semmai è "colpa" di Matri mica di kakà, Allegri vuole tornare con le due punte con o senza kakà, di Marzio aveva detto che in caso di mancato arrivo di kakà, avrebbero preso kucka messo a centrocampo e messo montolivo dietro le punte, el lo stimo e lo rispetto ma dovrebbe imparare ad accettare la panchina ieri faceva le sue faccine odiose, detto questo arrivati a sto punto tanto valeva venderlo prima che sia gennaio o giugno si svaluterà tantissimo.


----------



## Djici (2 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;274418 ha scritto:


> Perdere elsha? in questo caso semmai è "colpa" di Matri mica di kakà, Allegri vuole tornare con le due punte con o senza kakà, di Marzio aveva detto che in caso di mancato arrivo di kakà, avrebbero preso kucka messo a centrocampo e messo montolivo dietro le punte, el lo stimo e lo rispetto ma dovrebbe imparare ad accettare la panchina ieri faceva le sue faccine odiose, detto questo arrivati a sto punto tanto valeva venderlo prima che sia gennaio o giugno si svaluterà tantissimo.



ma dai, balo ha bisogno di uno che da profondita [cit.]... e allegri fa giocare ROBINHO.
poi entra pure MATRI e NOCERINO prima di lui...
e poi allegri li fa l'onore di entrare a 2 minuti dal termine... insomma una bella presa per il cul0.

matri e kaka


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2013)

Ma basta con sta storia di Elsha e che palle.. kaka non toglie il posto a nessuno.... anche sheva è tornato e ha fatto panchina 1 anno perchè era finito.. 

se elsha dimostrerà come sta facendo di essere un campione giocheremo con balo centrale e dietro elsha e richy... 

monto a centrocampo e quel cesso di muntari a zappare... 

io non capisco perchè vi siente fatti influenzare da una notizia completamente infondata di una cessione di Elsha...


----------



## Djici (2 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma basta con sta storia di Elsha e che palle.. kaka non toglie il posto a nessuno.... anche sheva è tornato e ha fatto panchina 1 anno perchè era finito..
> 
> se elsha dimostrerà come sta facendo di essere un campione giocheremo con balo centrale e dietro elsha e richy...
> 
> ...



lascia stare la notizia.
e importante quello che abbiamo visto : elsha in panchina che entra a 2 minuti dalla fine e poi le parole di zapata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> lascia stare la notizia.
> e importante quello che abbiamo visto : elsha in panchina che entra a 2 minuti dalla fine e poi le parole di zapata.



mah.. io scommetto che le parole di zapata sono state franitese e che ieri è stato fuori per semplice scelta ( assurda ) di Acciuga . 

Poi oh che si svegli fuori elsha ... è il mio giocatore preferito ma la vita vera non è twitter e le creste.. se vuole stare a questo mondo che inizi a sputare sangue


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Settembre 2013)

quando leggo determinate cose sul conto della tifoseria rossonera non posso che concordare.


----------



## Petrecte (2 Settembre 2013)

"le phisique" ha chiaramente detto che l'esclusione del faraone è : UNA SCELTA TECNICA,ergo le gerarchie in attacco sono cambiate.El-Sharawi ora è dietro a :Balotelli ,Matri(il pupullo....),Roby(amico mio),ora arriva Kakà (che giocherà nei tre davanti),se si torna al 4-3-1-2 in pianta stabile il faraone vedrà il campo col binocolo e pensare che se "le phisique" è ancora sulla panca del Milan lo deve propio a lui.....mica al suo gioco spumeggiante e sempre innovativo eh.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

*Kakà:"Ringrazio i compagni di squadra e i tifosi per i messaggi d'affetto, sono molto felice , è stata una trattativa lunga,ora torno a casa e potrò vivere ancora tante gioie con il Milan".*


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Settembre 2013)

Arrivano le prime parole di Ricky rilasciate ai giornalisti in aeroporto: "Sono molto felice, è stata una trattativa lunga, ringrazio tifosi e compagni di squadra per i messaggi d'affetto. Torno a casa! E adesso potrò vivere ancora tante gioie col Milan. Mi fa piacere la vittoria di ieri, sono soprattutto felice per il gol di robinho".


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (2 Settembre 2013)

Povero diavolo che Pena Mi fai.


----------



## marco89 (2 Settembre 2013)

Io mi arrendo...il Faraone ha fatto 3 partita in 10 giorni...ci sta che possa riposare un pò no?Aspettiamo ottobre e poi vedremo le gerarchie...per me Matri entrerà solo a partita in corso...e noi inizieremo sempre con Faraone e Balo e Kaka...poi se ogni tanto gioca Robhinio o se Faraone viene sostituito per l'ultima mezz'ora a me va bene...giochiamo 3 competizioni e dobbiamo avere tutti al massimo...l'anno scorso siamo andati a Barcellona con Niang punta centrale!!Non so se rendo l'idea...quindi aspettiamo 1 mese e vediamo chi e quanto giocherà...tenendo a mente che una panchina ogni 3 partite in una squadra come il Milan ci può anche stare...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2013)

Dicono che Galliani non sarà sull'aereo, forse resta in Spagna?


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;274437 ha scritto:


> *Kakà:"Ringrazio i compagni di squadra e i tifosi per i messaggi d'affetto, sono molto felice , è stata una trattativa lunga,ora torno a casa e potrò vivere ancora tante gioie con il Milan".*



Grande Ricky 
Alla fine il cuore vince sempre 
Facci vincere la Champions, nostro caro figliol prodigo che hai rinunciato ai soldi per venire nella squadra per cui tifi da prima ancora che nascessi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma dai, balo ha bisogno di uno che da profondita [cit.]... e allegri fa giocare ROBINHO.
> poi entra pure MATRI e NOCERINO prima di lui...
> e poi allegri li fa l'onore di entrare a 2 minuti dal termine... insomma una bella presa per il cul0.
> 
> matri e kaka


Beh sicuramente mi ha sorpreso il fatto che non sia partito dall'inizio, poteva evitare di farlo entrare al 43 sono d'accordo, tanto a gennaio se ne va, se il mercato non chiudesse oggi partirebbe già in questa sessione di mercato.



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2013)

LOL, Galliani è arrivato all'ultimo momento, stava per saltare il viaggio.. 

Ha bevuto poco nella notte


----------



## Milo (2 Settembre 2013)

A che ora atterra??


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Settembre 2013)

Nel video di stanotte quasi barcollava

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Milo ha scritto:


> A che ora atterra??



Ore 12 circa


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;274447 ha scritto:


> Beh sicuramente mi ha sorpreso il fatto che non sia partito dall'inizio, poteva evitare di farlo entrare al 43 sono d'accordo, tanto a gennaio se ne va, se il mercato non chiudesse oggi partirebbe già in questa sessione di mercato.
> .



cosi sicura ?? io non penso proprio lo lascino andar via cosi a cuor leggero...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dicono che Galliani non sarà sull'aereo, forse resta in Spagna?



no e arrivato.





Milo ha scritto:


> A che ora atterra??



alle 12 circa





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cosi sicura ?? io non penso proprio lo lascino andar via cosi a cuor leggero...



si, arrivata a sto punto dovevano venderlo prima, tanto no ncredo che trovi spazio con il nuovo modulo.


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Settembre 2013)

A sky: "Torno a casa, sono felice, abbiamo una grande squadra. Voglio emozionarmi ancora, ieri ho visto il mio Milan, avrò la maglia numero 22. San Siro? Non vedo l’ora…"


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

*Kakà a sky sport:"Abbiamo una grande squadra, sono felice torno a casa, voglio ancora emozionarmi e ieri ho visto il mio Milan,prendo la maglia numero 22".*


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (2 Settembre 2013)

ma questa operazione e' folle,odio i ritorni,spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2013)

Da segnalare come Perez non ci abbia minimamente messo la faccia in questa trattativa


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da segnalare come Perez non ci abbia minimamente messo la faccia in questa trattativa



come l'amico galliani quando si tratta di mettere la faccia nelle sconfitte scompare sempre


----------



## smallball (2 Settembre 2013)

mah...


----------



## Devil May Cry (2 Settembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> rischiare di perdere elsha per prendere kaka e da matti.



El shaarawy va via per colpa di Allegri..Non l'ha mai visto come un gran calciatore e non lo vedrà mai come tale..Gli preferisce persino Matri il che è tutto dire..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Settembre 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Non direi...



Ma sì, ormai Giancluca si è abituato, dubito su butterà giù per questo


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Settembre 2013)

Pare che nell'areroporto, oltre a Kakà, sia stato avvistato anche Cristiamo Ronaldo


----------



## Doctore (2 Settembre 2013)

Ragazzi ma giochiamo su 3 fronti...kaka,balotelli,elsharawy,robinho,matri,niang... un roster d attacco che è necessario per affrontare 3 competizioni.
Vi state facendo troppe ***** mentali.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

*Milan Channel intitola:"Ceri amori non finiscono".*


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (2 Settembre 2013)

Bentornato Ricky, perlomeno ti abbiamo pagato per il tuo valore effettivo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Settembre 2013)

Visto che cartellino e ingaggio si basano sul rendimento di giocatore e squadra direi che abbiamo fatto un buon affare: sarà il Real a doverci pagare dei soldi probabilmente


----------



## Gekyn (2 Settembre 2013)

Grande operazione di mercato! venduto il cesso di Boateng a 12 e preso kakà a 0.....Magistrale


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Settembre 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Grande operazione di mercato! venduto il cesso di Boateng a 12 e preso kakà a 0.....Magistrale


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma giochiamo su 3 fronti...kaka,balotelli,elsharawy,robinho,matri,niang... un roster d attacco che è necessario per affrontare 3 competizioni.
> Vi state facendo troppe ***** mentali.


Esatto !!!! 

ricordate il vero milan chi aveva in panchina ????


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto !!!!
> 
> ricordate il vero milan chi aveva in panchina ????



infatti!!! 

Se fan fuori elsha è solo per motivi economici


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2013)

Son contento di una cosa, se non altro.
L'affaire Ibra Bingo insegna.

Finalmente leggo diversi utenti che, facendo 2+2 (e con conti alla mano mostruosamente diversi, intendiamoci), riescono a concepire che acquistare giocatori che non possiamo permetterci può comportare, di qui a 1-2 anni, a dover fare il mercato coi traorè e/o a cedere quelli buoni.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Son contento di una cosa, se non altro.
> L'affaire Ibra Bingo insegna.
> 
> Finalmente leggo diversi utenti che, facendo 2+2 (e con conti alla mano mostruosamente diversi, intendiamoci), riescono a concepire che acquistare giocatori che non possiamo permetterci può comportare, di qui a 1-2 anni, a dover fare il mercato coi traorè e/o a cedere quelli buoni.



Ma sei senza cuore.
Ricky è tornato, è stata una questione di cuore!!
E poi i soldi delle possibili cessioni dei pochi buoni che abbiamo verranno tutti reinvestiti per rinforzare la squadra.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2013)

Ah già, il cuore.
Gli ideali.

Chissà se il macellaio, quando gli chiedo due etti di crudo, li accetterà gli ideali e il cuore, come pagamento. Semicit.


----------



## kAYz (2 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma giochiamo su 3 fronti...kaka,balotelli,elsharawy,robinho,matri,niang... un roster d attacco che è necessario per affrontare 3 competizioni.
> Vi state facendo troppe ***** mentali.



Dimentichi che abbiamo anche Pazzini...


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2013)

Spero vivamente che abbiano fatto i conti. La prossima estate la scusa, "non abbiamo soldi", non reggerà. Pazzi. I soldi ci sono, li spendono solo male. Detto questo, presumo che anche Allegri abbia richiesto il giocatore. Se Allegri sbagliasse anche con due giocatori richiesti da lui...beh, se ne vada a casa.


----------



## Doctore (2 Settembre 2013)

kAYz ha scritto:


> Dimentichi che abbiamo anche Pazzini...


Appunto meglio ancora...ad averne problemi del genere anche a centrocampo.


----------



## kAYz (2 Settembre 2013)

Si ma non ha senso avere mille attaccanti per due posti e nessuno a centrocampo. Dovrebbero vendere El Sha secondo me e prendere Ozil e magari qualcun altro. Io non avrei preso Kaka ma con quei soldi Ljajic, poi boh problemi loro. Tanto noi possiamo stare qui a parlarne quanto vogliamo fanno sempre come dicono loro...


----------



## Morghot (2 Settembre 2013)

evviva evviva kaka


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2013)

Kakà è appena arrivato a Milano


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kakà è appena arrivato a Milano



Evviva


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2013)

4 milioni + bonus sono sempre meglio dei 7 inizialmente ipotizzati,ma sono comunque tantissimi.
Sarà meglio che sia ancora in grado di giocare...


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2013)

Devono fargli sputare sangue, una roba da lasciare le ginocchia sul campo ad ogni partita tra scatti e controscatti.


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Spero vivamente che abbiano fatto i conti. La prossima estate la scusa, "non abbiamo soldi", non reggerà. Pazzi. I soldi ci sono, li spendono solo male. Detto questo, presumo che anche Allegri abbia richiesto il giocatore. Se Allegri sbagliasse anche con due giocatori richiesti da lui...beh, se ne vada a casa.



.

Ho già messo in preventivo una cessione a giugno, vediamo un po'


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 4 milioni + bonus sono sempre meglio dei 7 inizialmente ipotizzati,ma sono comunque tantissimi.
> Sarà meglio che sia ancora in grado di giocare...



dipende tutto dall'ammontare dei bonus e dagli eventi che fanno scattare sti bonus , ma gia immagino che il raggiungimento sia roba fattibile tipo al centesimo ringo mangiato scatta il bonus di 3 mil  alla fine l'esperienza ibra insegna all'inizio si leggeva della riduzione dell'ingaggio ma alla fine percepiva sempre i suoi bei 12 mil netti


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2013)

contento che sia arrivato Kakà magari adesso abbiamo uno con le palle e col girone di ferro (che on molti qui sottovalutano) sarà determinate!!


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Son contento di una cosa, se non altro.
> L'affaire Ibra Bingo insegna.
> 
> Finalmente leggo diversi utenti che, facendo 2+2 (e con conti alla mano mostruosamente diversi, intendiamoci), riescono a concepire che acquistare giocatori che non possiamo permetterci può comportare, di qui a 1-2 anni, a dover fare il mercato coi traorè e/o a cedere quelli buoni.



è vero, comunque c'è anche da dire che noi tre giocatori con 4 mln circa di stipendio li avevamo anche l'anno scorso (Robinho, Mexes e Pato/Balotelli). Robinho, abbassandosi l'ingaggio, ha preso lo spazio salariale di Boateng. L'unico plus è l'ingaggio di Matri, che porta 5,2 mln in più (il cartellino l'hanno pagato con Boateng). Ipotizzando che le cifre scritte siano vere e reali, ma noi non potremo mai sapere il contrario.


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2013)

ragazzi una cosa seria....

fanno vedere in TV su mediaset o altro il suo arrivo o eventuale "epic moment show"?


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Ho già messo in preventivo una cessione a giugno, vediamo un po'


De Sciglio. Vediamo se tireremo fuori questo topic ancora.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi una cosa seria....
> 
> fanno vedere in TV su mediaset o altro il suo arrivo o eventuale "epic moment show"?



Mh, ancora non dicono nulla. Magari alla presentazione sicuramente ci sarà Premium, ma non dicono ancora nulla.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Ho già messo in preventivo una cessione a giugno, vediamo un po'



MB


----------



## peppe75 (2 Settembre 2013)

Benvenuto Campione!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sono Contentissimoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
alla faccia di tutti i detrattori!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi una cosa seria....
> 
> fanno vedere in TV su mediaset o altro il suo arrivo o eventuale "epic moment show"?



hanno fatto vedere poco fa su italia 1 ma credo che dopo su studio sport qualocosa faranno vedere


----------



## Tobi (2 Settembre 2013)

avrà anche 31 anni, non gioca da 4 anni e tutto quello che volete, ma noi uno con questa visione di gioco non ce lo avevamo fino a ieri. E il video è dell'ultima stagione appena conclusa.. aspetterei un attimo prima di bollarlo

Ricardo Kaka 2013 - Goals and Skills- Don't You Worry Child - YouTube


----------



## Mithos (2 Settembre 2013)

Siamo alle solite..Società di pagliacci!!!Invece di guardare al futuro preferiscono le carrambate!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

Siam venuti fin qua....


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2013)

Gli orfani di Kakà


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2013)

Forza Ricky!


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2013)

Per me sono mesi che la avevano preparata


----------



## sion (2 Settembre 2013)

felice del suo arrivo..fottesega dei detrattori


----------



## Hammer (2 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Spero vivamente che abbiano fatto i conti. La prossima estate la scusa, "non abbiamo soldi", non reggerà. Pazzi. I soldi ci sono, li spendono solo male.






Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Son contento di una cosa, se non altro.
> L'affaire Ibra Bingo insegna.
> 
> Finalmente leggo diversi utenti che, facendo 2+2 (e con conti alla mano mostruosamente diversi, intendiamoci), riescono a concepire che acquistare giocatori che non possiamo permetterci può comportare, di qui a 1-2 anni, a dover fare il mercato coi traorè e/o a cedere quelli buoni.





Frikez ha scritto:


> .
> Ho già messo in preventivo una cessione a giugno, vediamo un po'



De Sciglio. E allora non mi vedranno più allo stadio fino a prossima cessione


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ho già messo in preventivo una cessione a giugno, vediamo un po'



Non sarà uno con la cresta, ma un suo coetaneo che gioca un po' più indietro


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2013)

Comunque a 4 + bonus (che non raggiungeremo mai se sono bonus di squadra), non dico che sia un affare ma quasi. Considerando che Boateng almeno 2 ne prendeva, coi soliti bonus annessi e connessi.

Comunque se fosse così onore a Kakà, che ha rinunciato effettivamente a tanti soldi in più anni.


----------



## Morghot (2 Settembre 2013)

Kaka ha fatto uno sforzo importantissimissimo, soffrirà la fame insomma.

Comunque io ho sempre amato kaka e lo amo tuttora e spero con tutto il cuore che sia ancora importante, ma è la società di pagliacci e tutto quel che ne segue che mi fa disgustare il tutto.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque se fosse così onore a Kakà, che ha rinunciato effettivamente a tanti soldi in più anni.



 

Santo, santo, santo!


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Kaka ha fatto uno sforzo importantissimissimo, soffrirà la fame insomma.
> 
> Comunque io ho sempre amato kaka e lo amo tuttora e spero con tutto il cuore che sia ancora importante, ma è la società di pagliacci e tutto quel che ne segue che mi fa disgustare il tutto.



Non morirà di fame, però è difficile rinunciare ai soldi anche quando ne hai tanti. Altrimenti Eto'o non sarebbe andato a svernare in Russia a 29 anni.

Ribadisco che a queste cifre l'operazione per me è buona.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Santo, santo, santo!



Ho risposto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2013)

Dai daiiiiii !!!


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Settembre 2013)

By kotscho


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me sono mesi che la avevano preparata



E' da 3 anni che proviamo a prenderlo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me sono mesi che la avevano preparata



Suma in un editioriale di giugno aveva scritto di avere ricevuto un messaggio dall'estero, subito cancellato, con scritto "bisognerà avere pazienza".
Era chiaramente Kakà.

E a questo punto anche i tentativi per portare Honda subito erano una copertura, basta pensare che l'intermediario di quella operazione era Bronzetti.


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2013)

poi tutti allo stadio a cantare già lo so mascherine.....

tutti a dire bollito, vecchio e inutile poi tutti a godere allo stadio!!


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (2 Settembre 2013)

Ma Suma durante l'intervista gli sarà venuto il durello.


----------



## marco89 (2 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> poi tutti allo stadio a cantare già lo so mascherine.....
> 
> tutti a dire bollito, vecchio e inutile poi tutti a godere allo stadio!!



Bravo concordo....e poi alla prossima partita con Faraone titolare che segna una doppietta tutti ad esaltare Allegri (anche se questa è più dura)...


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E' da 3 anni che proviamo a prenderlo



Suma ha detto che sono 4 anni che lo aspettiamo, da questo punto di vista s'è "sacrificato" per prendere kakka 4 anni (e 20 mln l'anno) ed è tornato da EROE.


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2013)

marco89 ha scritto:


> Bravo concordo....e poi alla prossima partita con Faraone titolare che segna una doppietta tutti ad esaltare Allegri (anche se questa è più dura)...



Elsha Kakà Balo e Punta Matri!!

dai che andiamoooo!!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> poi tutti allo stadio a cantare già lo so mascherine.....
> 
> tutti a dire bollito, vecchio e inutile poi tutti a godere allo stadio!!



ma che ragionamenti sono  logico che se dovesse giocare bene meriterebbe i complimenti , pero l'operazione ritorno di kaka di sicuro è criticabile visto che non fa parte di un progetto a lungo termine , ammesso che sto benedetto progetto ci sia mai stato


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma che ragionamenti sono  logico che se dovesse giocare bene meriterebbe i complimenti , pero l'operazione ritorno di kaka di sicuro è criticabile visto che non fa parte di un progetto a lungo termine , ammesso che sto benedetto progetto ci sia mai stato



Oronzo sai che ti stimo e non mi riferisco a te ma diciamoci la verità che per avere la reputazione del radical chic in questo forum si deve parlare male di questa trattativa che invece a mio avviso è stata ottima perchè con Kakà non hai più scuse e le dietrologie nel calcio oltre a non esistere sono controproducenti!!


----------



## addox (2 Settembre 2013)

Non capisco lo sdegno di molti tifosi, a Kakà non c'era altra alternativa, quindi meglio lui di niente. Poi nel ns. centrocampo da film degli orrori, è sicuramente l'elemento migliore sia come esperienza che come tecnica.


----------



## Milo (2 Settembre 2013)

addox ha scritto:


> Non capisco lo sdegno di molti tifosi, a Kakà non c'era altra alternativa, quindi meglio lui di niente. Poi nel ns. centrocampo da film degli orrori, è sicuramente l'elemento migliore sia come esperienza che come tecnica.



Eriksen non era un'altra alternativa?


----------



## The Ripper (2 Settembre 2013)

Ora che è arrivato non posso fare altro che tifare per lui e sperare che mi smentisca.
Quindi, forza Ricky e bentornato!


----------



## ale009 (2 Settembre 2013)

Sinceramente io questo fantomatico progetto a lungo termine per le squadre di calcio non l'ho mai capito, ragionano di anno in anno come si può programmare nel calcio?? guardate la Roma ha venduto tutti i suoi pezzi pregiati per comprare altri calciatori...voi pensate che se dovesse arrivare un'offerta, per esempio, a Pogba di 60/70 milioni la juve la rifiuterebbe in nome del progetto??? dai il calcio non si può progettare, se ci sono soldi si compra se non ci sono si tira a campare e cercare di fare buone operazioni con i pochi soldi.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Settembre 2013)

addox ha scritto:


> Non capisco lo sdegno di molti tifosi, a Kakà non c'era altra alternativa, quindi meglio lui di niente. Poi nel ns. centrocampo da film degli orrori, è sicuramente l'elemento migliore sia come esperienza che come tecnica.



è OVVIO che il primo settembre alternative non ce ne siano.
Ma Ljiajic era un obiettivo ancor più che un'alternativa. Perché gioca e segna nella Roma? Perché Fester non ha voluto offrire 2 mln in più.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2013)

stipendio?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> stipendio?



4 l'anno più bonus


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> stipendio?



Le ultime dicono 4+bonus.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 4 l'anno più bonus



grazie darren

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Le ultime dicono 4+bonus.



thanks
la metto anche a te


----------



## Hammer (2 Settembre 2013)

addox ha scritto:


> Non capisco lo sdegno di molti tifosi, a Kakà non c'era altra alternativa, quindi meglio lui di niente. Poi nel ns. centrocampo da film degli orrori, è sicuramente l'elemento migliore sia come esperienza che come tecnica.



Certo che iniziando il 28 agosto a fare calciomercato di alternative non ce ne sono


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2013)

ci ho ragionato un attimo su questa cosa.. sappiamo benissimo tutti che era meglio un altro giocatore..ma purtroppo per logica berlusconiana questo club è gestito come se fossi italia 1 e come sempre si predilige " lo spettacolo " non inteso come spettacolo di gioco . 

Detto questo , kakà è quello che passa al convento quindi o lui o niente... perchè non pensate che se non avessimo preso kaka sarebbe arrivato qualcuno di altro... quest'operazione che se ne dica sono MESI che l'hanno preparata .


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2013)

I bonus legati allo scudo e alle coppe


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2013)

E' già in vendita la maglia di Kakà 22 sul sito ufficiale


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> I bonus legati allo scudo e alle coppe



Quindi 4 netti


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ci ho ragionato un attimo su questa cosa.. sappiamo benissimo tutti che era meglio un altro giocatore..ma purtroppo per logica berlusconiana questo club è gestito come se fossi italia 1 e come sempre si predilige " lo spettacolo " non inteso come spettacolo di gioco .
> 
> Detto questo , kakà è quello che passa al convento quindi o lui o niente... perchè non pensate che se non avessimo preso kaka sarebbe arrivato qualcuno di altro... quest'operazione che se ne dica sono MESI che l'hanno preparata .



io poi ci aggiungo che tecnicamente non è di certo un bidone quindi ci sta!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' già in vendita la maglia di Kakà 22 sul sito ufficiale



reciclo quella del 2008


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' già in vendita la maglia di Kakà 22 sul sito ufficiale



Ne comprerò di sicuro uno stock intero 
Le magliette non le prendo più: porto sfiga.
Come ho preso quelle di Sheva e Kakà se ne sono andati subito nel giro di qualche mese.
Anche quest'estate stavo pensando di prendere la maglietta di uno e il giorno dopo è uscita la voce di una sua possibile cessione.


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Quindi 4 netti


----------



## Gekyn (2 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ne comprerò di sicuro uno stock intero
> Le magliette non le prendo più: porto sfiga.
> Come ho preso quelle di Sheva e Kakà se ne sono andati subito nel giro di qualche mese.
> Anche quest'estate stavo pensando di prendere la maglietta di uno e il giorno dopo è uscita la voce di una sua possibile cessione.


prendi quella di Robinho che aspetti?? ci vuole tanto, guarda che se è un problema di soldi facciamo una colletta tra il forum.....secondo me siamo tutti disponibili!!


----------



## Gas (2 Settembre 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> prendi quella di Robinho che aspetti?? ci vuole tanto, guarda che se è un problema di soldi facciamo una colletta tra il forum.....secondo me siamo tutti disponibili!!



Oppure quella di Traoré... quello di sicuro non se ne va


----------



## Gekyn (2 Settembre 2013)

Gas ha scritto:


> Oppure quella di Traoré... quello di sicuro non se ne va



la lista è lunga..... hehehe


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> prendi quella di Robinho che aspetti?? ci vuole tanto, guarda che se è un problema di soldi facciamo una colletta tra il forum.....secondo me siamo tutti disponibili!!





Dovrei prendere la maglietta di una quindicina di giocatori allora.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

*Finite le visite mediche per Kakà, ora va in via Turati.*


----------



## O Animal (2 Settembre 2013)

Qualche problema odontoiatrico in stile Cissokho? pensa che figura di m....


----------



## Gekyn (2 Settembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Qualche problema odontoiatrico in stile Cissokho? pensa che figura di m....


Gratis anche con i denti marci....


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

o animal ha scritto:


> qualche problema odontoiatrico in stile cissokho? Pensa che figura di m....



magari!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

*Arrivato Kakà in Via Turati.*


----------



## O Animal (2 Settembre 2013)

C'era più gente a Roma in via del Plebiscito per Berlusconi condannato... Certi amori non finiscono...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

*Kakà è uscito dal balcone di Via Turati con la maglia numero 22, cori dei tifosi il giocatore saluta e salta con i tifosi.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> C'era più gente a Roma in via del Plebiscito per Berlusconi condannato... Certi amori non finiscono...



Vero però quelli erano pagati 40€ per essere li hahahahah ( e non scherzo )


----------



## O Animal (2 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero però quelli erano pagati 40€ per essere li hahahahah ( e non scherzo )



Questi erano pagati con una cena da Giannino hahahahha ( e non scherzo )


----------



## O Animal (2 Settembre 2013)

Ma se Kakà è venuto a 0 € il povero Bronzetti come mangia quest'anno?


----------



## folletto (2 Settembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma se Kakà è venuto a 0 € il povero Bronzetti come mangia quest'anno?



a sbafo


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Settembre 2013)

comunque gente il milanangi du brasingi si sta riformangi! troppo felicingi 

schifangi


----------

